# Have any cool ice pix?



## adam bomb

Sorry for the late response. All of those pics were taken just south of Linwood on Saginaw Bay. When i climbed up on that ice mountain i wasnt at the peak. Wanted to go farther but there was a very large cavern to cross...NAH...I want to catch to today!:lol:

Fish or Die, had a great time at base camp. Awesome concept, i hope you guys do it again...Did i mention the walleye cowder rocks!!!ne_eye::corkysm55


----------



## U of M Fan

Burt lake last season.









I love all these pics guys, cant wait for ice!!!!!!!


----------



## papermouth

Great pic,but what is the mail box for?:lol:


FISHorDie said:


> Another pic of Basecamp


----------



## stickem

for ice mail duh!!!


----------



## MR BIG

The base camp is real cool.


----------



## adam bomb

Thats where you put the filletless carcasses of your buddies limit.:evil:


----------



## FISHorDie

The guys are getting together in the next few weeks to put in a floor and install a wood burner. The 2010 Base Camp will be better, you bring the wallys A-BOMB and we will make the chowder and have a cold one waiting for you Should be erected for the first weekend of the SHIVER.


----------



## Ralph Smith

I'm hoping to get my old beater going this year, if so, I'll be looking for you guys.


----------



## SKUNK

Sorry....have 2 photos in my gallery of a sunrise on Saginaw Bay and I'm having no luck getting them into a post, I used to know how to do this but I guess I've gotten tupider.


----------



## ficious

Here you go:



















Man you're quick Ralph!

Harry


----------



## Ralph Smith

I only did one or it would have been a tie:lol: Just deleted. Hey, I'm going to try those jigs I got from you last winter at the outing for whitefish in Tawas. Do you know anyone who's tried it? I think they may work great at night since they glow and have just the right size hook for a plump waxie


----------



## ficious

Buddy of mine was fishing Tawas for whities and got a small king on a Fry Glow Green Bug Eye and a waxie last season.

Harry


----------



## SKUNK

Thanx ficious and Ralph


----------



## phishhed

my boys best fish through the ice to date...


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

I like this one:


----------



## gunsnrods

the perch pics got me goin the most. im droolin


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY

Heading out early on Lake Gogebic...









...and resulting "teeter pigs."









Small LBDN perch. Nice background!









Personal best walleye. 32 inches, released.


----------



## Dantana

THE BAIT SHOP GUY said:


> Heading out early on Lake Gogebic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and resulting "teeter pigs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small LBDN perch. Nice background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal best walleye. 32 inches, released.


That LBDN picture is awesome!! Frame worthy right there!!!


----------



## U of M Fan

Dantana said:


> That LBDN picture is awesome!! Frame worthy right there!!!


I agree, AWESOME pic!!!!


----------



## papermouth

Nice sumo perch!!!


----------



## adam bomb

FISHorDie said:


> The guys are getting together in the next few weeks to put in a floor and install a wood burner. The 2010 Base Camp will be better, you bring the wallys A-BOMB and we will make the chowder and have a cold one waiting for you Should be erected for the first weekend of the SHIVER.


That works for me Fish! Hopefully the conditions will be as good as last year for base camp.


----------

